
Ed – The World's Thinnest (5 Mm) Portable Display - eduscr
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/espressodisplays/the-worlds-thinnest-portable-display-top-to-bottom
======
maxharris
I will never buy one because they put their logo on it, when they shouldn't
have been so self-promotional. And it's no help that it has an ugly iMac-like
chin!

